

Ask HN: Which metrics are most important to your business? - chricksotoo

Are you tracking them manually or pay for a web service to help? Which services are you using or wish existed?
======
ashenj
I'm running a Saas company. Some of the most important metrics for us are: MRR
(monthly recurring revenue), Customer Churn, MRR Churn, LTV (Life Time Value
of a Customer), CAC (Cost of acquiring a customer).

